# Yamaha RX-A3010 Receiver



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey everyone. I have a question regarding the Yamaha RX-A3010 receiver. My front speakers are 8 ohms (front L/R, center), the surrounds (left/right surrounds; left/right surround back) are 4 ohms. I know the receiver will handle 4 ohm speakers for the front L/R but am it does not mention anything about the surround speakers. I do not want to replace my surrounds. Does anyone know if I would hurt anything by having this speaker arrangement? I do not want to mess up anything. It seems since the surrounds are not being used at all times it would be fine, but I am not an expert! I appreciate feedback and thank you in advance!


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

It seems that your receiver has a very beefy amp section. My feeling would be that you'd be fine with 4ohm surrounds. What brand/model are they? What frequency are you crossing them over at?


----------



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

They are Dali Helicon W200's. I have them (and all others) crossed at 80. I cannot imagine that a receiver with this much 'umph' would not be able to handle the load. But, I am not an expert and don't want to damage either the speakers or the receiver!


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Your receiver will handle those surrounds just fine.


----------



## AutoXRacer (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

I just had to return a Yamaha RX-A3010 because it did not play well with my 6 ohms Aperion Grand Verus speakers; and yes I set it to 6ohms. 

During Blu-ray demanding soundtrack movies (action/adventure) the receiver would shutdown 3/4 into the movie at volume levels between -5.0 and 0.0...this would not happen with dramas or comedies. Didn't happen with music either. 

I spoke with the sales manager at my Hi-Fi store and seems like Yamaha may not have had enough oomph for high current demands of 6 ohm speakers. According to him the new receivers are primarily designed to power 8 ohm speakers... Not sure if this is true...just what I was told.

I am just surprised that a $2,000 receiver will not hold up to high end speakers... sigh Who buys $2,000 receivers and uses speakers...?

I exchanged my Yamaha RX-A3010 for a Pioneer Elite SC-57 which may perform a lot better with power demands. 

Have you bought the RX-A3010? How has it performed with your 4 ohm surrounds?


----------



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, I did purchase the receiver. It is a really beautiful unit and I love the features. I honestly do not understand why they would engineer a unit this nice and leave out the 4-ohm option. I have not had a problem with my Dali surrounds and center. I 'try' to not turn the volume up too loud...try not to! So far, so good! In the back of my mind I do worry about hurting something, though. 

One thing I noticed and not sure if it was just me...the receiver seems to be a bit bass heavy. Not that I mind all that much, but I noticed it the first time I turned it on. I always leave everything at 0 so I thought it was odd. Not sure if it is just my unit or if other have senced it. No biggie, though. The Sony ES that I had before was very clean, without the extra bass. Plus, it had a 4-ohm speaker setting, btw! Seems if Sony can do it, Yamaha could do it!


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

JBICT65 said:


> Yes, I did purchase the receiver. It is a really beautiful unit and I love the features. I honestly do not understand why they would engineer a unit this nice and leave out the 4-ohm option. I have not had a problem with my Dali surrounds and center. I 'try' to not turn the volume up too loud...try not to! So far, so good! In the back of my mind I do worry about hurting something, though.
> 
> One thing I noticed and not sure if it was just me...the receiver seems to be a bit bass heavy. Not that I mind all that much, but I noticed it the first time I turned it on. I always leave everything at 0 so I thought it was odd. Not sure if it is just my unit or if other have senced it. No biggie, though. The Sony ES that I had before was very clean, without the extra bass. Plus, it had a 4-ohm speaker setting, btw! Seems if Sony can do it, Yamaha could do it!


 Whether there is a setting for 4ohms or not, I wouldn't worry about pushing a 4ohm load with a 3010. My Yamaha, which isn't even an Aventage is rated to power a 2ohm load dynamically, and i have powered a 6ohm load to reference level for extended periods of time. So I see no reason why a 3010 would even break a sweat doing this.


----------



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

JD, did you notice the extra bass? It's kinda weird. As I said before, it really does not bother me, I just notice it. It almost seems as though a "Loudness" button has been pressed, I know those used to be on some receivers. Maybe my ears are bad!


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

JBICT65 said:


> JD, did you notice the extra bass? It's kinda weird. As I said before, it really does not bother me, I just notice it. It almost seems as though a "Loudness" button has been pressed, I know those used to be on some receivers. Maybe my ears are bad!



I notice it during different preset eq's and with dynamic range control on.. I did adjust the sub myself though, as the ypao I'm using doesn't eq it. I prefer ypao eq set to flat and my sub crossed at 40hz and running a bit hot. My toweres are capable of 30-40hz so I cross the sub low, let the towers handle midbass, which leaves the surrounds at around 80hz. Though o am using a small rear sub to help the surrounds with midbass. What speakers are you using?


----------



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am using Dali Helicon's all around. I have been leaving the cutoff at 80...maybe I should experiment! I have always heard that is the point where it's 'supposed' to be... I will definitely play with it. I am using a Dali sub for the fronts and a Def Tech along the side. I swear sometimes I feel as though when I engage the subs in the on-screen menu the bass through them seems a little weak. I know I said that the receiver seemed bass-heavy, but that is when I am running without subs. That sounds totally weird, doesn't it?! When I had my Sony ES, with the same speaker set-up, set at 80 cut-off, I swear I had more bass out of the subs. Now that I have totally confused...! Subs are set at about 50% on the volume level. I have gone through the settings on the receiver and everything seems flat and normal. There are so many features, maybe I have something set wrong. Any thoughts? :dontknow:


----------



## AutoXRacer (Mar 26, 2012)

JBICT65 said:


> Yes, I did purchase the receiver. It is a really beautiful unit and I love the features. I honestly do not understand why they would engineer a unit this nice and leave out the 4-ohm option. I have not had a problem with my Dali surrounds and center. I 'try' to not turn the volume up too loud...try not to! So far, so good! In the back of my mind I do worry about hurting something, though.
> 
> One thing I noticed and not sure if it was just me...the receiver seems to be a bit bass heavy. Not that I mind all that much, but I noticed it the first time I turned it on. I always leave everything at 0 so I thought it was odd. Not sure if it is just my unit or if other have senced it. No biggie, though. The Sony ES that I had before was very clean, without the extra bass. Plus, it had a 4-ohm speaker setting, btw! Seems if Sony can do it, Yamaha could do it!


OK, there something I don't understand... Why you anyone spend $2000 on a receiver and just use it at 1/4 of its capability of power...? Thats like buying a 600HP car and just using it to drop the kids off at school with the whole way being a 15 MPH zone.

I have read this multiple times where owners of high end powerful receivers limit their max volume settings...
Why is that? 

Also, have any of you noticed while powering 6 or 4 ohms speakers that it requires a lot more volume level than mainstream 8 ohm speakers? My volume setting is constantly at 3/4 of the way to max... Is this normal when using 6 or 4 ohms speakers? I remember on my very old 10-15 year old JVC, I rarely ever went passed 1/2 because how loud it was...now with these fancy digital super powerful receivers, I am finding myself setting the volume at 3/4 just to watch regular TV (-18 to -10 dB). 

Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## JBICT65 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I was seduced by all the features of the unit. I mean, they jammed everything they could possibly jam into this guy. So instead of buying a more practical, for myself, receiver, I went with the top. And, no, I don't run the volume at '0' with this unit. Even though the posts say that running the 4-ohms will not hurt anything, which I am sure it won't, in the back of my mind, if they did not put the option on the unit, I feel like I might mess something up. I did run my Sony ES unit at higher volume, precisely because I switched it to 4-ohm mode and I worried about nothing. Believe me, I totally understand what you are saying!

Any yes, I have noticed that these speakers require a bit more in the volume know department. It seems especially so when I am watching a 5.1 or 7.1 BD. When listening to 2-channel I notice it less. When I was watching Letterman the other night I had to jack it up to hear it clearly. You mentioned a JVC receiver. I had one of those units as well and absolutely loved it. I thought it sounded great and the design was good, too.


----------



## AutoXRacer (Mar 26, 2012)

My old JVC unit was awesome...although it was not digital... It had Dolby Pro Logic...mono surrounds... lol
It was the one in Titanium case with the volume know in the center... Loved that receiver...

I still don't understand the whole 8, 6, and 4 ohm rating... The lower the ohm rating, the less "resistance"...?
Will less resistance comes more current...? Right?

I would have thought it would take more "volume" to drive an 8 ohm that it takes a 6 or 4 ohm speaker...onder:

What volume levels are you using your new RX-A3010...?


----------



## nightmareuki (May 9, 2010)

AutoXRacer said:


> My old JVC unit was awesome...although it was not digital... It had Dolby Pro Logic...mono surrounds... lol
> It was the one in Titanium case with the volume know in the center... Loved that receiver...
> 
> I still don't understand the whole 8, 6, and 4 ohm rating... The lower the ohm rating, the less "resistance"...?
> ...


its all about Ohms law. the lower the reisitance the more voltage thus more "power"








W = V x I or W = I2 x R or W = V2 / R


----------



## AutoXRacer (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info!! :T

Just in case...hopefully I am not breaking any rules, I will be posting a classified ad for a Yamaha iPod dock for the RX-A3010. Used one week, still brand new in box.
I will post the ad by the end of tonight.

Thanks


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

How is the video processor HQV (correct me if I'm wrong)? Do people prefer this type over Qdeo/Marvell?? Just getting people's feedback. Thanks :dontknow:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

AutoXRacer said:


> OK, there something I don't understand... Why you anyone spend $2000 on a receiver and just use it at 1/4 of its capability of power...? Thats like buying a 600HP car and just using it to drop the kids off at school with the whole way being a 15 MPH zone.
> 
> I have read this multiple times where owners of high end powerful receivers limit their max volume settings...
> Why is that?
> ...


Do you have a master volume setting in your AVR's settings menu? If so you may want to raise it up a bit.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 5, 2012)

AutoXRacer said:


> My old JVC unit was awesome...although it was not digital... It had Dolby Pro Logic...mono surrounds... lol
> It was the one in Titanium case with the volume know in the center... Loved that receiver...
> 
> I still don't understand the whole 8, 6, and 4 ohm rating... The lower the ohm rating, the less "resistance"...?
> ...


Lower ohms are harder for an amp drive because the return current requires additional control meaning more expensive and robust power supply components. There is a joke in high end where a 2 ohm speaker load (yes there are 2 ohms speakers usually electrostatic panels) where its just like connecting a wire from the + to the - binding post.

Most mass market AVRs are being built with diminishing power supplies year to year. This is why you now see wattage ratings typically only 2 channels driven (not all 5 or 7 channels) and only 8 ohms quoted because its an easier load and easier to pump up the numbers for "good" specs on paper (but bad real world performance). These power supplies are highly non-linear when current demands go up (turning up the volume) and they will, as you have noted, heat up and shut down when a demanding load is present.

If you want to be free of amp meltdowns take a look at some entry level high-end AVRs with toroidal based high current power supplies. Several are available under the $2000 price range with particular note to Cambridge Audio.

Others companies which pay attention to beefy high current power supplies (non-toroidal) include NAD, Anthem, and the lowest entry level Arcam avr360. None of these companies are shy about showing there specs all 5 channels driven full range. Their wattage ratings are seemingly low but are honest high current watts and they will embarrass mid-fi AVRs.

Get out of mid-fi (and dropping in quality every model) land!


----------



## AutoXRacer (Mar 26, 2012)

NOW YOU TELL ME!!!??? :hissyfit::crying:

I just spent $2000 on a Pioneer Elite...


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 5, 2012)

AutoXRacer said:


> NOW YOU TELL ME!!!??? :hissyfit::crying:
> 
> I just spent $2000 on a Pioneer Elite...


if you can, find a nearby high-end dealer, give them a call and make an appointment, and take your pioneer there and set it up beside a high end model and run through some soundtracks and music comparing the two. Any good high end dealer will let you do this or let you borrow a unit for home audition.

Would love to have you report back in this forum on what you heard when comparing.
The Arcam 360 is a particular model to target and retails for about $1800.

After you do the compare, and reach the inevitable outcome (pioneer will be spanked) there is always eBay if its too late to return it....


----------



## AutoXRacer (Mar 26, 2012)

Really!!?? I would love to compare the SC-57 against "high-end" receivers... 
Are you saying my $2000 Pioneer Elite SC-57 is not high-end... :yikes: :rant: :hissyfit: :sneeky: :sad: :crying:

I am so far very happy with the SC-57...its totally proven itself power-wise. WOW!!!
My only gripe is having the volume 3/4 of the way...although there is a lot more volume to go...I just don't want my neighbors ears to ring... :coocoo: :bigsmile:

I'm going to have to call up my local "high-end" audio store and see if they are willing to compare units.

Power difference aside, what differences would you expect from receivers sound-wise? I know I didn't opt for the Marantz unit because its a very soft sounding receiver, awesome for music, not so much for theater...


----------



## AutoXRacer (Mar 26, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Do you have a master volume setting in your AVR's settings menu? If so you may want to raise it up a bit.


Yes it does, but its disabled...


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 5, 2012)

AutoXRacer said:


> .......
> 
> Power difference aside, what differences would you expect from receivers sound-wise? ....


Great question!!

And it can lead to a very long winded answer because I am compelled to give you the basis for the answer to your question but I will try to be brief....

Starting with a summary answer: What you will hear from high-end gear is greater musicality, separation of instruments, better immersion in a sound field rather then hearing individual speakers, far more detail will come out and you will notice instruments, etc that were lost in the sound haze of mid-fi reproduction, etc. Better equipment will take you further in these and other qualities. Better equipment does not always mean more $$ but sadly often does. Entry level high-end is very reachable if you are spending towards the higher range of mid-fi. 

Now for the long winded stuff..

I am a high-ender with experience in listening to equipment to gauge sound quality. There are many of us but we are vastly outnumbered by the crowd that thinks 2 or 3 measurements (watts, distortion, flat frequency response) is all you need to know what something sounds like. The "crowd" thinks all amps sound the same. Only speakers matter.

How one concludes that only 2 or 3 measurements matter for something as complex as an amp with hundreds of internal components is truly befuddling. But that is where the "crowd" is. 

high-enders know different because we listen to equipment and gauge its sound against our experience in listening to live music, instruments and voice as well as other high end equipment. All equipment (different models or companies) sounds different. mid-fi equipment is so bad (compared to what high-end equipment can do) that it basically does sound the same, which is it sounds bad. Even in mid fi there are differences but no fun to listen to and tease out.

Here is something I posted in response to another thread on this forum

"....An objective assessment of perceived sound quality means comparing the sound you hear from any set of equipment to a live unamplified instrument or voice. If you spend time listening and objectively evaluating the sound you hear, over time one can become quite good at discerning what you are hearing against what you have heard as a reference. Subjective to the untrained ear. But no different than learning to play a sport or learning to draw or learning to ride a bike. You become better over time.

Don't be sucked in by measurements because how a measurement is done is vague and can be manipulated. Most common for mass market gear is to quote wattage output or distortion at only a certain frequency or with only one or two channels driven (what I mean by fake specs). Not all five channels driven full range as most honest high end gear is rated. And even in high end measurements mean squat because there are perceivable difference in the sound reproduction between high end gear that have the same ratings. Good for a high level assessment of how loud it will get or can it drive my speakers. But useless as a gauge of the reproduction quality to bring out nuances in instruments and voices...."

As you asked the "all important question" rather than fall back on what the "crowd" thinks I would be tickled if you would compare your pioneer against some high-end AVRs and report back here. I know the answer and if you listen and compare so will you. :T


----------

